# Anyone know what this tool set is used for?



## ttlrfrank (Jan 28, 2021)

It could be automotive use and the punches are somewhat obvious....but if its just a punch-centering kit, why do most of the tapered jigs have raised guides...and some don't?  Gotta know...


----------



## ttlrfrank (Jan 28, 2021)

BTW - I already tried Google Lens; is supposed to let you take a picture of something and then show you things just like it online to determine what you're looking at.  It tried to direct me to a set of lathe gears (FAIL!)


----------



## Brent H (Jan 28, 2021)

Its not for fixing valve seats is it?  Like as in Globe valves? not cars


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes it is a set of valve seat cutters.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 28, 2021)

For cars @John Conroy?


----------



## ttlrfrank (Jan 28, 2021)

ahhhhh...and the 'punches' are actually reamer handles/holders. Got it...+1 for JC.


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 28, 2021)

For some kind of engine. Could be agricultural or industrial


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 28, 2021)

Some kind of scale to see the size would be helpful


----------



## ttlrfrank (Jan 28, 2021)

fwiw - I dont have scale for above pictured set; was discussing products online with someone overseas and they tossed this picture my way as a response....

was thinking about a number of tools...may have mentioned to them hand reamers (typical type, not like these specialized ones).  

I'm looking for a source that has decent-made incremental reamers...like 0.5 or even 0.1mm increments.
Most on Aliexpress are full mm and there are a few sets that have smaller diameters in 0.5mm increments...but they seem to stop when you approach 10mm.

Anyone got a different source?


----------



## Tom O (Jan 28, 2021)

It’s for cars I haven’t seen those since grade 12 at Vic High automotive class those stones should be threaded on the other side. The stones screw onto a mandrill that fits onto another mandrill that slides into the valve guides lining it up square then it is spun with a drill grinding the surface before lapping with grinding paste using a stick with a suction cup.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 29, 2021)

@Tom O : we had a set for cutting in globe valve seats (very similar) but looking at it now the sizes do not range enough in size.  Our kit went from the wee valves  (1/4" ) all the way up to 3" - same type system.  we have a lapper on the ship but it uses the valve itself and a speed handle.  Back at the college we had just the stones for a few Diesels that were the "practice engines"


----------



## Rotaxxx (Jan 29, 2021)

ttlrfrank said:


> ahhhhh...and the 'punches' are actually reamer handles/holders. Got it...+1 for JC.




Yes you push the "punches" into the valve guide (they are tapered), then slid on the cutter to the "punch" and turn the cutter. May of them have a special T wrench that slides over the "punch" and the cutter has a hex cut on the top of it the wrench grips on to cut the seats by hand. Also that set has a nice assortment of diffrent degree cutters, which is handy for doing 3 angle valve jobs. I can't remember off the top of my head the 3 degrees you need to cut a set to obtain the 3 angle valve job.


----------



## ttlrfrank (Jan 29, 2021)

Forum: 1
Google Lens: 0

Hats off to all


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 29, 2021)

The ones with the carbide blades are for roughing the 3 angles 30, 45 and 60 degrees. The plain looking ones with no blades are diamond lapping cutters for finishing. These are common in motorcycle repair.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000452585952.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000213345508.html

Grinding valve seat with stones was more common in automotive repair. I have a Sioux valve seat grinder and a large selection or stones that I still use quite often.
content://com.android.chrome.FileProvider/images/screenshot/1611933278501450357665.jpg


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 7, 2021)

As 1 retired old guy to another do you do side jobs? valve grinder too? I have a Toyota 3B diesel out of a 80 BJ 40 a (spare) that might need the head done.
I'd sooner pass it on to a member all things being equal ...no receipt reqd.


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm not set up to grind valves, I have a friend who runs an engine machine shop and he does them for me ($50 for 16 valves) so it's not worth having a valve grinder around. It could be done in a lathe with a tool post grinder but the valve faces need to be concentric within .0005" so it's too much of a PIA for me to bother with. I had a Sioux valve grinder but there was enough wear in it that it could no longer give the results I wanted so I got rid of it. I have replaced valve guides on some motorcycles and some Chevrolet small blocks as I have the correct reamers for them. If I don' have the reamers it's not worth it as they are quite pricey. I do have the Sioux valve seat grinder and stone truing accessory as well as a large selection of stones so I could help you there. After this pandemic craziness is over bring the head and some beers and we can take it apart and check what it needs. This is some pics from a 1968 Honda CL450 head I did. I have the correct 6mm valve guide pilot for that engine and I was able to buy NOS valves for a reasonable price.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 7, 2021)

nice shop cool project 
Thanks for the reply I just might take you up on that


----------

